# Repticon show trip



## TheDartman (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi had a trip to the repticon show in Tampa florida October 6 and took lots of pics if you would like to see them just look at my repticon album (not sure how I add them to this thread )


----------



## TheDartman (Aug 26, 2012)

*more*

adding more pics to my album


----------

